# Bill O'Reilly's Dress Shirts from Skip Gambert



## jimbabwe (Jan 15, 2006)

Anybody familiar with this line of dress shirts? I haven't seen them mentioned on AAAC but apparently Bill O'Reilly wears them on the Factor.

Yes, I am a Factor watcher. Certainly crushes Paula Zahn in the same time slot.

Bill usually looks very well "made up". I like his style.

https://www.skipgambert.com/


----------



## drrac2 (Mar 25, 2006)

My Dad has been wearing Gambert shirts for more than 50 years. The construction and quality seem be to be OK. 

In context of the shirts that Carlos makes for me at the Summit Tailors, I am not impressed.

Gambert had a very big following in Newark in the 50's, since then I think they have they declined somewhat. Apparently there was a "Duke" Gambert back in the day, and he was the "go to guy" for the Mafioso of Newark???


----------



## Taxler (Oct 22, 2006)

I bought 3 Gambert shirts last year. The quality is average- equivalent to Behar or HF. No hand work or exceptional stitching, plastic buttons are standard, pearl buttons are extra; I went with pearl, but they were so thin that they chipped away after only a few washes. Fabric selection isn't exceptional, but they do cover the basics with the most expensive fabric placing the cost of the shirt at about $225. Keep in mind that they won't make corrections to completed shirts, so plan on it taking 2-3 to get the fit you need. Minimum order as I recall was 4.


----------



## Chris Despos (Nov 30, 2005)

There are three Gambert shirt makers. Mel Gambert, Duke Gambert and Skip Gambert. Skip is probably the most commercial, high volume type of shop. Duke is probably in the Paris/Geneva range. Not even sure if Mel is still operating.

Where is Shirtmaven when you need him? He'll give you the scoop.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

I find his shirts to have nice patterns, but he always uses the wrong tie knot. Him and Neil Cavuto need to learn how to tie a better knot.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I think Mr O is always very nicely dressed...I know that the grand duke of cornball, or the gin of rummy or whomever might be horrified and appauled at the fact that he sometimes wears a black suit, and never wears a pocket square...but I the Sonny of Gabbagoul hereby decree that Bill O'Reilly is cool enough to circumvent "the rules" as are we all...

seriously though...I do like his shirts...I may have to do a little more homework on this company...anybody know of any major stores that might carry some of these shirts???


----------



## Egdon Heath (Sep 11, 2006)

How can you keep him on long enough to notice his shirts?


----------



## Taxler (Oct 22, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> seriously though...I do like his shirts...I may have to do a little more homework on this company...anybody know of any major stores that might carry some of these shirts???


https://www.skipgambert.com/sga/contact_us.html


----------



## Shirtmaven (Jan 2, 2004)

The web site for skip is a b2b site. Not geared for the consumer.

the shirt that SGA makes fits well. I have worked with Skip since he opened his own factory. Of course I may know how to manipulate the pattern better then other people who use their program. The fabric selection is decent. I am able to supplement with my own fabrics.

I agree that the pearl buttons are a bit thin. Again, I supplement with my own buttons.
Delivery time is quite good.
SGA will alter a shirt. Maybe the person you work with will not send the shirts back. Again, I use my own tailors for most alterations.

Mel indeed is still in business. under the name L. Gambert. He has a retail store somewhere in Jersey. Mel is flexable with details

Duke uses the name Gambert daughters. He uses slightly better interlinings. will do things that skip will not. Also has a retail store.

By the way .I actually have a new website!!! it still needs some work.

Carl

www.cego.com


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I like Bill's style, including his tie knots. I think he dresses really sharp!!


----------

